# Gel stain disaster - help!



## SunsetAvenue (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm refinishing all the trim in my house - spanish revival - so it's a dark brown with warm red undertones. It's mostly clear vertical doug fir, but some areas are more wide, broad grain. 

Here's what i've done on JUST OUR TEST DOOR FRAME and how things evolved into a dilemma, possibly disaster.

1. We stripped, sanded doug fir to natural.
2. I used Zansser Seal Coat and sanded. (suggested by Rockler)
3. Then applied Java color Gel Stain by General Finishes.
4. We applied two coats of Vermont Natural Coatings Poly Whey Satin finish - it looked exactly like what I wanted. Like a rich, buttery chocolate.


**But since then, the guys working for me have done ALL the trim THROUGH STEP 3 ABOVE (no poly whey finish just yet) except doors and windows (still natural), and it looks way too dark - think gothic church. The test door frame has some warm reds showing through - but the rest of the house may as well be painted dark brown.

I can't tell if this is because the doug fir has a lot of tight grain, or because the guys applied the gel stain way too heavy.

What's the best method for gently thinning out so I get a little red warmth instead of straight black/brown? 

Please be as specific as possible -- I'm a newbie! 

THANKS!


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Putting a clear on it might bring out the undertoned highlights.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Note: This is a repeat reply to a repeat post.

Without actually seeing the problem, you might try gently wiping with mineral spirits to thin out the color. If that doesn't remove enough, try lacquer thinner. Don't get too aggressive as you could remove too much. It has to be done evenly to look uniform.

To be specific, use a damp rag, not wringing wet and draw with the grain a few swipes until the excess is removed leaving the color less dominant.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Even better than that might be use clear (natural) stain instead of the solvents. It is much more gentle and controllable.


----------



## JW_in_Indy (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree with CM on this. Get some old t-shirts and cut them into wiping rags. Thoroughly wet them with mineral spirits but not dripping wet. Like a wet wash cloth that you've rung out really well. Then gently wipe with the grain. You will very quickly start removing the excess stain your guys left behind. Rather than tring to control how much you take off at this point, it might just be easier to wipe off all you can and then apply another coat of gel stain being more careful to wipe off the excess before it dries. Working with gel stains is definitely a learning experience. It doesn't sound like your help knew what they were doing.

Good luck....


----------

